# VG Hero Tie-Breaker Tag-Team: Commander Shepard/Bill Rizer v. Nameless One/Duke Nukem



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

*COMMANDER SHEPARD AND BILL RIZER (MASS EFFECT/CONTRA)*

*Spoiler*: __ 








VS.

*THE NAMELESS ONE (PLANESCAPE: TORMENT) AND DUKE NUKEM*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

Well now I can't vote.

I want Rizer over Nukem but Shepard probably doesn't deserve to win for the same reasons I stated in the previous thread.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Shepard vs Nameless One
> 
> I hate you so much.
> 
> TNO wins though.





And another supermod I've discovered is a Dante fancrusher. 

This makes things interesting and fun.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> Dante fancrusher.



What's that


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Naruto said:


> What's that



Velocity's in lurve with Dante. 

I'm threatened with bannage should Dante be paired against someone like oh let's say Asura.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

Duke Nukem is going to go ahead on a technicality.  Bollocks, I say.

Shepard really doesn't deserve to win this, though. So meh.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

People would gladly vote for Dante over Asura.  Even I probably would, and I hate Dante.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Krory said:


> Duke Nukem is going to go ahead on a technicality.  Bollocks, I say.
> 
> Shepard really doesn't deserve to win this, though. So meh.



I GAVE people the opportunity yet it was ignored for many a day. 

Now it's the hard choices in life.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

It's not a hard choice. The best choice is to just not vote again because it's stupid.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Krory said:


> It's not a hard choice. The best choice is to just not vote again because it's stupid.



Somebody's bitter.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

Let's go with that.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 25, 2013)

Mael said:


> I'm threatened with bannage should Dante be paired against someone like oh let's say Asura.



lol she's just yankin' your chain


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Naruto said:


> lol she's just yankin' your chain



If you say so...she seems...passionate.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2013)

He's Duke freakin' Nukem. He solos. That dude from Planescape isn't too shabby, either, but seriously - the Duke conquers _all_.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

Velocity said:


> He's Duke freakin' Nukem. He solos. That dude from Planescape isn't too shabby, either, but seriously - the Duke conquers _all_.





> the Duke conquers _all_





> the Duke conquers _all_



Thank you Velocity.  I now know who I'm going to pair Dante against.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2013)

Krory just jelly of that Dante swag


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

I wish I had nipple straps of my own.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

The World said:


> Krory just jelly of that Dante swag





Krory said:


> I wish I had nipple straps of my own.



And now some puppies...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHnwbbMyhcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2013)

Krory said:


> I wish I had nipple straps of my own.



And Cowboy boots


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

Fuck yes, cowboy boots.


----------



## Mael (Mar 27, 2013)

One day left of voting...


----------



## Mael (Mar 28, 2013)

Because of mod tampering (I won't name names )...Duke and the Nameless One advance.


----------

